# RIP Rudy



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

One week ago tomorrow, I lost my best friend. It was a planned loss, his health had been deteriorating for a week. For four days, we knew the appointment was coming. We dreaded it, but daily we saw him grow weaker. Our normal two mile walks had diminished to simple potty breaks. His sleeping was nonstop, and his breathing was getting labored. We knew it was time, but it was such a hard call to make. We made the appointment on a Tuesday for the following Friday evening. As I talked to the vet to make the appointment, begging her to somehow make a housecall happen, I sobbed so uncontrollably that I could not catch my breath. I was making an appointment to put down my best friend. That is a call that I never wanted to make.
Thankfully, our vet agreed to come to our home for "the visit". Though going to the vet's office would be hard for us, it would have been so uncomfortable for Rudy. He deserved to pass at home, on his bed with his toys, and with us stroking him and talking to him. He gave us unconditional love of the most innocent and pure kind for 12.5 years...This was the least we could do.
Who was Rudy? 
Rudy was an amazing golden. Even as a puppy, he had an eerie calmness to him. He had great eye contact. He was stunning. He was perfect. I am sure there is some euphoric recall happening....But he was perfect.
When Rudy was 7, he saved our lives. Literally. He saved us. At this time, our daughter decided to move to Hawaii. Though no one wants to see their 22 year old daughter drop out of college and move away from the continental US, we supported her. Five months in to her grand adventure, tragedy struck. She was a passenger in a car accident that killed all other occupants of the car. She was comatose, with a traumatic brain injury... In Hawaii. Thousands of miles from us. And...we were helpless.
It was 12 hours before we could catch a flight, and those 12 hours were the longest of our lives. We prayed, we hoped, we sobbed, we stared. Those 12 hours, our Rudy stood by us. The calm in the tremendous storm of our lives, he was a rock. We were gone for three weeks, waiting for our girl to come out of a coma, not knowing if she would survive or have any life is she did survive. She came out of the coma, but our journey through a traumatic brain injury (TBI) had just begun. And as she came home to Wisconsin to a rehab center, we came home as well. And Rudy began the multiple treks weekly with us to her rehab center. He entertained residents with varying levels of TBI. He cheered people up. He made her smile. He gave her a reason to live. And....He gave us a reason to smile and a sense of normalcy.
The next year was long, and was filled with emotional lows of seeing your child become a shell of who they once were. As we adjusted to our new normal, Rudy was our constant. Rudy was our light. Rudy helped us through the darkest of days. 
So now, almost one week from the night that I lost my best friend, it hurts. It hurts like hell. I believe I will see him again, but I miss him like crazy. I miss him on walks. I miss him at night. I miss our morning routine of me throwing a frozen meatball into the woods that are our front yard and him searching via scent to find it. I miss his stinky breath and his soft fur. I miss his calmness and his smiling face.
I hope it will get easier, God do I hope it gets easier. And I pray that God will bring us together with another golden ball of fur soon, as life is simply sad without him.
RIP Rudy. Thank you for all that you did for us for the 12.5 years we were blessed to call you a member of our family. Please keep a lookout for us up there, as we will find you again some day!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Rudy. Thank you for sharing some of his life with us. From your stories, he sounds like a one in a million pup. 

Things will get easier, slowly, but it will happen. One day you’ll find that you can think of him and smile again. You’ll realize that photos of him bring joy with a little less sadness as time passes. May the memories of all your adventures see you through. 

I lost a dear German Shepherd 2 1/2 years ago and there are days the pain still comes and the grief rears its ugly head, but there are many more days thinking of the joy and all she taught me. 

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing such an awesome story of Rudy helping your family and others in the rehab center. He knew how to help in such a terrible time in your lives. You repaid him by helping him cross with dignity and love. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Rudy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rudy*

I am so sorry about your sweet Rudy. I feel in my heart that he is at the Rainbow Bridge with my Munchkin, Gizmo, Smooch, Snobear and Mimi and we will all see them, again.
What you wrote about your life together was so beautiful. 
Ken and I have lost so many dogs and the only way we heal is to adopt another. Dogs never replace one another, but they are all SO VERY SPECIAL in their our way and help us to heal and love life!
I have added Rudy to the Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Rudy. He clearly was loved and a special part of your family. Thank you for sharing Rudy's beautiful life story and wishing you much solace these coming days and weeks. RIP sweet Rudy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a beautiful tribute to your sweet Rudy and what a blessing he was. Obviously he was also blessed to be so loved and cherished by you and your family. I also believe we will see our dogs again. It is nearly unbearable to let them go but over time the pain eases some. I still miss my Honeybear who died in 1999 but it doesn't hurt as badly. Like others have said a new dog doesn't replace but it brings distraction, laughter, and eventually deep love. I shed tears reading your tribute and I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Rudy, what an amazing soul he was. 

My thoughts are with you while you travel this journey for your heart to heal and to find peace. 

Godspeed Rudy


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story of Rudy on this forum. Many here know exactly what you are going through loosing a very special Golden. You can rest assured knowing your Rudy loved you for the great life you gave him. All those tail wags was his way of saying "thank you". I hope the memories and great movie Rudy painted just for you brings you comfort and that time helps you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Rudy

dlm ny country

“Dogs come into our lives to teach us about love; they depart to teach us about loss. A new dog never replaces an old dog, it merely expands the heart. If you have loved many dogs, your heart is very big.” – Erica Jong


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost Rudy. Reading your beautiful story brought tears to my eyes. I feel your broken heart and miss my girl every day too. They bring us such happiness. We have to remember each wonderful day with them.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute, your special memories with Rudy, with incredible journey you all have traveled with him, what you and your family all meant to one another, as well as the grief and loss in your hearts and home, in having to say goodbye ( for now)

Many of us have been in your shoes, more times than we wish to remember and go back to. We have loved and lost, been at these crossroads and felt the pain, the huge vacuum and loss.

Every 4 legged companion I have had has given me the blessing of unconditional love and they have been my greatest teachers and friends....all different in so many ways. I have always hoped that I was able to give them as much as they gave to me, which I am sure you did for/to your beloved Rudy.

Each and everyone we lose, does take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave us. I truly believe they hold this piece until we see their special souls again.

May your heart heal in time, when the sadness begins to dissipate and can evoke a smile of the wonderful times you were blessed to have with one another.

I am so, so sorry for your loss...hugs from our heart to yours


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute. I got teary. I'm so very sorry for your loss of Rudy. He sounds like the most wonderful of dogs; a true family member.


----------



## Hmorgan (Dec 11, 2016)

So sorry for the loss of your Rudy. I have been there too and will be again someday. It's the sad reality when you love a dog.

I wanted to share something I read a long time ago that has stayed with me.
I found it in a book about Great Danes in the chapter about saying goodbye.
It is a piece titled, " The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neal"
If you google that it will come right up. Sorry but I don't know how to link it here.
It is the last passage that makes the most impact but the whole thing is touching and worth the read.

" One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long, happy life with you: 'here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Rudy.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss of one fantastic golden - "Rudy". Like others here, my tears were flowing when I read your tribute to him. You have very special and wonderful memories that I hope will help you through this difficult time. It may hurt for a while but a time will come when talking/remembering Rudy will bring laugher and smiles. Many of here have been through this. The best part is, someday you will be together again and he'll go meatball searching again. Take care, I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your heartbreak and hope that you will share photos and stories of Rudy here as you are able, it helps sometimes to share with this group. I hope that your good memories bring you comfort, hold tight to them. The grieving process for a special dog is never easy, praying you all find peace.


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you all for your kind words. I had been having some good days and then today was just REALLY rough - lot of tears from me and hubby.
However, this afternoon eagles started flying all over by our house. Though this happens annually, I feel there is something special about this starting today when we were having such a hard time.
Dang....I miss that dog. Some day I hope to be lucky enough to have another. Though he will never be Rudy, I know that Rudy will be there, in spirit, kicking that new pup in the A$$ and making him swim hard, chase meatballs with reckless abandon and love us to pieces.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*



dgalow said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I had been having some good days and then today was just REALLY rough - lot of tears from me and hubby.
> However, this afternoon eagles started flying all over by our house. Though this happens annually, I feel there is something special about this starting today when we were having such a hard time.
> Dang....I miss that dog. Some day I hope to be lucky enough to have another. Though he will never be Rudy, I know that Rudy will be there, in spirit, kicking that new pup in the A$$ and making him swim hard, chase meatballs with reckless abandon and love us to pieces.


Beautifully written!!
I am sure you will love the next dog, too, he/she will be special in their own way!


----------

